# Chang Iron Stationary Tools (Shaper)



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Almost hesitant to post this one! :blink: This is not the norm for me, but it was too good of a deal to pass up.

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with this breed? I might need a part or something in the future. It would be my guess that many of the imported tools are made with interchangeable parts.

I'll post a picture of it as purchased. I'm in the middle of repainting it to a gray with black trim finish. It was just not going to be possible for me to look at it as it was originally.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I wonder if it is Chinese made?:laughing: I'm sure it is as good as any modern made shaper. More than likely companies like Grizzly are having them make their shaper and putting their name on it. Anyway I did a google search and the company is still in business so you should be able to get replacement parts. It appears they are using Flair as their company name now. You might try changiron.com. I looked there for parts but didn't have very much luck with their website. You might have to contact them.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

I also did some research on Chang Iron, and found an email address for them. Seeing a lot of similarities in the shapers sold by Central Machinery, and the ones with the nameplate of General International.

As you stated Steve, I even wonder about Grizzly having some relationship with this company. My contact by email might net some results.

Meanwhile, I'll post a picture of what I'm doing to the machine.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cey146 said:


> I also did some research on Chang Iron, and found an email address for them. Seeing a lot of similarities in the shapers sold by Central Machinery, and the ones with the nameplate of General International.
> 
> As you stated Steve, I even wonder about Grizzly having some relationship with this company. My contact by email might net some results.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll post a picture of what I'm doing to the machine.


I don't get a chance to view the machinery made today. I did need a second shaper a while back and found a bargain on a Grizzly shaper and bought it. When I received it I was very disappointed on how it was made. Even though it was a 3 hp shaper it just had a tiny single 3/8" belt as the drive belt. I have a bigger belt on the smog pump on my truck. You can hear it slip and squeak when you turn the machine on. Then the shaft will move laterally a little. I'm afraid to use it with anything other than three wing cutters. I would expect that most of the equipment today is made in the same manor. For the most part now when I go looking for equipment I will be searching for antique machinery. The old equipment was just made much more solid. The only exception I know of is Northfield. They are still making equipment in the old way. I just bought a fairly new 12" Northfield jointer and it weighed 1100 pounds.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Today, I finished reassembly of the wood shaper. I'm quite happy with the results, as it now looks and runs like a new one.


----------



## whcary40 (Jan 15, 2021)

cey146 said:


> Today, I finished reassembly of the wood shaper. I'm quite happy with the results, as it now looks and runs like a new one.


Did you ever find a manual. I got a deal on one I bought for 150 dollars. Got it wired. It had a 1/4 inch adapter to run router bits. It was wired to 220, with a 50 amp connector which I changed to something safer. It goes well in forward, but the reverse seems to do nothing. I can't locate any documentation and seeing if you can be of help.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

whcary40 said:


> Did you ever find a manual. I got a deal on one I bought for 150 dollars. Got it wired. It had a 1/4 inch adapter to run router bits. It was wired to 220, with a 50 amp connector which I changed to something safer. It goes well in forward, but the reverse seems to do nothing. I can't locate any documentation and seeing if you can be of help.


Looks a lot like a jet shaper, I'd try looking for a jet (or grizzly) manual


----------

